# How much do you pay for Lessons?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I pay $35 for 1/2 hour private, $50 for an hour. I think group in my area is $40 for an hour.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Your horse or school horse?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Our prices:

1/2 hr intro private: $38
hour non jumping school horse: $38
1/2 non intro non jumping school horse: $45
hour jumping school horse: $44
hour lesson w/o school horse: $30
1/2 hr private w/o schoool horse: $38

we have a dressage instructor who comes regularly who charges $65 per 45 min private lesson. And worth every penny!

and a grand prix rider who comes periodically who charges $75 per 1 1/2 hr group lesson and completely worth it.


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 19, 2009)

$50 per lesson, which is actually quite cheap for my area ($55-60 is typical). Technically half hour privates, but they end up being more like 40 minutes since my trainer doesn't have anyone after me. I ride school horses and ride hunter/jumper.

ETA: Puck, where in CT do you live? I live in Fairfield County and recently started lessons again and $50 for a half hour was by far the cheapest I found. Though I'm assuming your lessons are done on your horse, which would explain the reduced rate.

ETA2: I wouldn't mind group lessons, but at my skill level I find it very difficult to find a good group. Basically, people who have been riding as long as I have usually have a horse of their own and get to ride much more frequently. The groups I've found tend to be more of a beginner level or a very advanced level with people who own their own horses and jump much higher than I do.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

My barn charges $20 for 30-45 min group lesson..either using your horse or a school horse.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I pay 670€ (954 USD) for 21 group lessons. They are 60mins long.
I ride school horses.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

$30 for 45 mins private...I got VERY lucky finding this trainer! She's awesome AND reasonable! 

My last trainer charged $35 for an hour double lesson and $40 for an hour private.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I can either pay $10 for an hour lesson or work off my lesson by doing chores around the barn. And I can use either my horse or a school horse, but usually people use the horse that they are assigned to(the horse unofficially becomes "your" horse).

The lessons are usually one on one, I've never seen a group lesson.


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Lets see...

It is $30 per lesson which lasts about two hours. Or you can pay $250 for a block of 10 lessons.
Private lessons cost $50 and also lasts two hours.
You can either use your own horse or one of the lesson horses.

But I work up at the stable I ride at so I get free public lessons.


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

I pay $40.00 for an hour (usually about 1 1/2 once we are done) for a private lesson on my own horse. To use the barn horse is $50.00.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting. I guess prices have gone up since I rode 
I wish someone in our area had a group lesson for older folks like me. I don't like being in with a group of teenagers (no disrespect to you that are teenagers, in fact its the opposite, you are much braver and bolder than I am on a horse).

I would take some English lessons if I could find a group of older riders doing it


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

ETA: Puck, where in CT do you live? I live in Fairfield County and recently started lessons again and $50 for a half hour was by far the cheapest I found. Though I'm assuming your lessons are done on your horse, which would explain the reduced rate.

My horse is in Durham. WWWAAAYY cheaper than where you are. The lesson is with my own horse. I didn't realize the rate was different if you're on your own horse.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

I pay $30 per hour - semi private (two riders including me)


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

$35 for a 30 min private lesson. 
you can use her horses or your own, i use my horse.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

$30 for an hour private. But I get a deal


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I was paying $50 for my lessons I think? Then she went down to $40 and now I'm free. Its not a riding academy though, just something she does on her free time. Shes frickin awesome though. Even if we don't have a lesson, we still just hang out and chat. Lol =D


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 21, 2009)

I paid 35.00 an hour one on one, I brought two horses, one he schooled and one I rode... a real win win 
I had certain issues I wanted to work on as an older rider and wanted private lessons. I wanted a no nonsense yell at me teacher /trainer. Best thing I did for myself.


----------



## Heather Sutherland (Aug 15, 2009)

i pay for a block of 5 lessons for £96, that works out to something like £17.67 for a 30minute semi-private lesson.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

7Ponies said:


> Thanks for posting. I guess prices have gone up since I rode
> I wish someone in our area had a group lesson for older folks like me. I don't like being in with a group of teenagers (no disrespect to you that are teenagers, in fact its the opposite, you are much braver and bolder than I am on a horse).
> 
> I would take some English lessons if I could find a group of older riders doing it



I don't like being in group lessons with teenagers either, and I am one!:lol:
My group mostly has grown ups and I like it that way.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I pay 18 euro for an hour group lesson on my own horse.

If it's on the school horses it's 23 euro.


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 19, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> ETA: Puck, where in CT do you live? I live in Fairfield County and recently started lessons again and $50 for a half hour was by far the cheapest I found. Though I'm assuming your lessons are done on your horse, which would explain the reduced rate.
> 
> My horse is in Durham. WWWAAAYY cheaper than where you are. The lesson is with my own horse. I didn't realize the rate was different if you're on your own horse.


 
Well, most of the places I've ridden offered a discount if you used your own horse, so I thought that might account for some of the price difference. But you're quite a ways from me so I'm sure that helps the price. Everything around Fairfield County is so expensive :-(


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I pay $55 AUD for an hour's lesson on a school horse. I think its $45 if you have your own. My lessons are western/hunter under saddle kinda stuff.
My 2 instructors are quite nice. I get to ride in their saddles, use their show saddles and gear at shows if I show their horses. My lessons are meant to go for one hour but they go for longer. I'll end up having an hour and a half riding lesson, then she'll get all the other girls to tack up, we'll have a group lesson, then a ground work lesson.
I'm part of my barn's show team, so I travel with them to shows and show their horses.
I also tend to get longer lessons because I work for riding time. EG, mucking out stalls, lunging horses, catching horses, being a trail leader.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven't paid for lessons in over a year bu 50-60 dollars seems to be the going rate around here for a 45 min to an hour lesson.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey 7ponies,
I am with you! I have not had lessons in years and when I started to inquire about them I was a bit taken aback at the prices.
But...then again everything these days is a bit more.

At the barn I board at there are two trainers in dressage and then two for hunters.
The dressage trainer for novice and beginers charges $40 for 1/2 hour on a lesson horse or your horse. Private lesson
I think it is the same if you use your own horse but then again I did not specify when I first asked.
Then the other more experienced dressage trainer charges $75 for a 45-60 min private lesson and I think most of her clients have their own horses.
It is $50 for a shorter lesson
The same trainer is giving me and my horse some lessons on the ground to get him strengthened etc. for $50 now that we got over the initial first lesson which was about an hour.

Where I take my riding lessons it is $65 an hour for a private and $50 for a group lesson.
This instructor's main focus is jumping, but she is experienced up to 4th level dressage.

HP


----------



## KatiesMom38 (May 12, 2009)

Although $50-60 is the typical going rate for a private lesson around this area, I only pay $35 and it usually lasts for around 1-1/2 hours. They also offer semi-private for $30 and small group for $25. Using their lesson horses. I am very happy with her progress there so far, the trainer moves her right along....


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

my barn is really expensive, but I LOVE it! 50$ for an hour long group lesson, on a school horse. I know, it's unreasonable.. : P But I <33 it there!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

$50 for private
$35 for semi-private
$30 for group 
All on a lesson horse at an eventing place


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

$45 for group lesson that go for 45 min (or supposed to(they can tend to run over time on somedays))
Can bring you're own or get on the Schools' horses'
Private i wouldn't know


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

My old one was $20 private or group, and you could go to her barn and use her horses or she'd come to your house and teach you on yours.
My new one is usually $35 for private on yours or a school horse, but if your horse is there for training she gives free lessons. She also gives discounts if you're in 4-H as do many other instructors around here.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

7Ponies said:


> Thanks for posting. I guess prices have gone up since I rode
> I wish someone in our area had a group lesson for older folks like me. I don't like being in with a group of teenagers (no disrespect to you that are teenagers, in fact its the opposite, you are much braver and bolder than I am on a horse).
> 
> I would take some English lessons if I could find a group of older riders doing it


I am probably older than you and just started English six months ago. I take private 1/2 lessons for $35 in a continuing 10 lesson package. I always arrive early to groom, tack and muck, so she typically extends my time in the ring to 45 minutes or more.
I then untack and spend about an hour cleaning and sweeping up the stables. I certainly don't have to do the work, but it allows me to be around the horses longer.
It is easily the very best part of my week (and life).


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

My 60 minute groups lessons are 35$. Private is 45$, but my trainer is awesome and if I can only have a lesson at a certain time but there are no group lessons I can join, she cuts the lesson to 45-50 minutes and charges me 35$ for private. 

This is all on a school horse. At my old barn group lessons were 40$ for 60 min.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

My sister is getting lessons for $25 an hour. But they're from our family friend who taught me to ride way back in the day lol.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Must be clean living :lol:. The few years that I was given lessons while living in Germany by a wonderful equestrian lady all I paid for was the horse rental which was the same as if an experienced rider just wanted to rent on to ride (and that's because the horses belong to the stable and not her). She taught a select group of kids and she didn't make a dime on it. Never took lessons after my time with her so I've never paid for a lesson.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I pay $25 right now for my lesson. It is an hour, and I use my horse, but have the ability to use any of their horses.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I used to pay $30 for group, $35 for semi private, and $40 for private on school horses.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I used to pay forty per hour for my lessons, we had anywhere from two to four people in a lesson at a time. But I charge 25 for an hour.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I pay around 90usd per month for 1 lesson a week (small group, up to 4 people, schoolhorse, with jumping) plus a fee to be a member of the stable of arnd 15 dollars. (converted from Argentine Pesos)


----------



## roadswarrior (Sep 20, 2013)

The barn manager only does private lessons and charges $20 hour. Excellent price IMO.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

7Ponies said:


> Thanks for posting. I guess prices have gone up since I rode
> I wish someone in our area had a group lesson for older folks like me. I don't like being in with a group of teenagers (no disrespect to you that are teenagers, in fact its the opposite, you are much braver and bolder than I am on a horse).
> 
> I would take some English lessons if I could find a group of older riders doing it


I ride at a university barn, lessons are paid for by semester - $35 per hour. There are appx 8 of us per class, sometimes more or less but it's a pretty big arena. 

The levels in western are kind of all over the place because there are fewer of us but in the English classes, it's much more standardized - advanced is advanced etc. 

I like riding with kids. They make you step up your game. And what I think I like best is seeing advanced riders get the same criticisms I do - don't drop your inside shoulder, keep your hands still, look where you're going, look up, etc. Plus postures are inspiring and the relaxed approach is infectious. Yesterday I watched my class switch horses mid class and with all of them it was jjust jump down and stick your foot in the next stirrup and haul up. No block. I couldn't have done that if my life depended on it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was paying $80 per hour on my horse, it actually cost $10 more on my horse then it would have on hers. I was taking western pleasure lessons from a very reputable trainer w/ a ton of achievements under her belt.

I recently switched to reining and this trainer actually has a ton of achievements under her belt as well but only charges $40 hour on her horse.


----------



## jbarring (Nov 10, 2013)

roadswarrior said:


> The barn manager only does private lessons and charges $20 hour. Excellent price IMO.


$20 PER HOUR? OMG. That's super cheap.


At the university I'm going to we have lessons twice per week and they don't cost anything. However, we need to do work at the barn twice per week and getting into the program is very competitive.


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

My lessons cost 30$ for a 30 to 45 minute private lesson. BUT I also get a "practice lesson" that I can do without the instructor. Pretty cheap and she is amazinggggggggg.


----------



## Tall Rider (Jul 14, 2012)

I pay either £30 for 3/4 private session or as I do at the moment, £24 for an hour group session.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My dressage instructor (PSG rider) and my eventing instructor (Prelim rider) both charge $50/hr. Pony Club brings in a few really good instructors for cheap--One Intermediate event rider charges us only $30/hour.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anna92 (Dec 27, 2013)

38€ per lesson(private), lasts about one hour.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I pay $35 per hour with my current instructor. She teaches western pleasure, hunter under saddle and pleasure driving. The rate is the same for private or a small group. The new instructor I plan to start with in the spring teaches dressage and jumping and she charges $35 for a group and $45 for a private lesson lasting 1 hour.


----------



## SpinningAubrey (Nov 8, 2013)

$45 for a 45 minute Western Pleasure lesson on school horses. Usually goes over to a little over an hour.

My old H/J barn was $25 for a free-ride for an hour assuming the trainer thought you were okay to ride alone, $30 for half an hour and $40 for a full hour (but a $5 tip was almost expected).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Mine charges 50$ for an hour lesson on my own horse at her barn. She goes above and beyond though- she will and has worked with us well over the stated hour just because my horse and I needed that time to work something out. 

She charges 65$/hour for any away lessons. 

I don't know how much it is for a lesson on a school horse, never did that


----------



## Hazel M (Nov 24, 2013)

I think my lessons are $30/lesson for a private 1 hour lesson (just me & my sister), on our own horses. This is the same year round, even when we move to an indoor arena in the winter.


----------



## Loki312 (Jan 6, 2014)

$30 for a one hour lesson on a school horse. Whether it's private or not depends on if the other two girls I usually ride with show up or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I do 20 an hour, and it is private. Sometimes my instructor wants to ride with me (hasn't yet, but we've planned for it). 

I also use her horses (which are super awesome!)


----------



## Acco (Oct 4, 2011)

$40 group hour (3+ people)
$49 semi private hour (2 people) or private 1/2 hour

This rate is the same whether or not you use a school horse. 

There are some Big Name Trainers that charge double that or more around here (out of my price range!)


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I am a "free lance" instructor. I go to ppls houses/farms to give them lessons on thier horses. I charge 40$ for 45 minutes to 1 hour lessons (sometimes lessons might go over if there is an issue we are working on and I have the time) plus 45cents per mile after 10 miles. 

If there is more than one student riding at the same farm I will give group rate at 30$ per rider for 1 hour.


----------



## TruGing (Nov 2, 2012)

$80 for an hour private
$45 for an hour group

My old barn charged $60 for a group, idk how much a private cost.


----------



## iDressage (Sep 21, 2013)

I take private lessons on my own horse at 50 an hour. It's the same price if I want my horse to get a schooling lesson from my trainer/an exercise ride. He also drives 45 minutes each way to come help me out, I can trailer to his place for the same price, and I text him and call him whenever I have a question.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

My instructor charges $45 for hour private, $40 for small group (up to three of us). She is a top competing eventer in the 5 state area. I use lesson horses, as my horse is not at the level that I want to ride at. We have no restrictions on height we can jump on school horses. I rotate around on different horses to work on different things, including the horses she competes on. Price is the same for people who do bring their own horses. When I was looking for instructors, I found a number that wouldn't let you jump school horses over 18", they were basically pushing for people to have to buy their own horses, and of course heavily encouraged boarding at their facility. Personally, I don't like to be pushed financially and selected my instructor accordingly.

In my area, there are a lot in the $60-65 range for hour private. You can find them as low as $35 for an hour private, but those are run-of-the-mill local instructor who thinks she can instruct in cutting, eventing, dressage, and hunter, and who I feel is unlikely to be any good at any.


----------

